# Replacing a headlight



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pujols5 said:


> New member here from Missouri.. I just bought a 2018 Cruze LT RS with the LED headlights. One of the Headlights housing is damaged and I can buy both of the regular LS style lights for the price of one LED. I really don’t care if I have the led lights, my question is does anyone know if I can put the cheaper LS lights in the car? Will the factory harness plug in or is the harness/plug-ins different?


Welcome Aboard!

Using your question at face value, you should be able to unplug the aftermarket headlight and plug in a factory one no issue as long as "they" did not rewire anything and you should be able to detect that.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

The headlights that are in the car now are original factory lights with the led strips along the bottom of the housing but I would like to replace them with the cheaper Factory non led headlight housings from an LS model. I just wasn’t sure if they would plug and play or if the harness might be different.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Pujols5 said:


> New member here from Missouri.. I just bought a 2018 Cruze LT RS with the LED headlights. One of the Headlights housing is damaged and I can buy both of the regular LS style lights for the price of one LED. I really don’t care if I have the led lights, my question is does anyone know if I can put the cheaper LS lights in the car? Will the factory harness plug in or is the harness/plug-ins different?


Go Cards! 9-0. Welcome fellow Cardinal fan!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Pujols5 said:


> The headlights that are in the car now are original factory lights with the led strips along the bottom of the housing but I would like to replace them with the cheaper Factory non led headlight housings from an LS model. I just wasn’t sure if they would plug and play or if the harness might be different.


Shouldn’t be an issue


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The lights have a different harness that plugs in somewhere up front. You can buy that harness on GM parts sites.

Beyond that, I don't know how the BCM handles the difference - the projector style have a flap that moves for high beam cutoff; the LS lights switch bulbs.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Go Cards! 9-0. Welcome fellow Cardinal fan!


Thanks.. It’s going to be a fun season!


----------

